# 2016 Winter Storm Pics and Reports . . .



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2016)

It looks like some of y'all are getting hammered. Hope no one is without power - post your pics and tell your stories . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 22, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



ROTFLMAO!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 23, 2016)

Glad I don't live in the snow belt

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2016)

It's gonna miss us. Grrrrrrrrr!

(Look in background, two long SYP boards...)


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2016)

They're calling for thunder snow!!! Awesome.

@NYWoodturner youre on the edge for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

The snow has started here...I'm ready.

.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2016)

And you guys like that crap, why? Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The snow has started here...I'm ready.
> 
> .View attachment 95542


that stuf look brand new-heck i can still see the little thing on the tires sheeesh


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The snow has started here...I'm ready.
> 
> .View attachment 95542



What's that plastic spear thing on auger housing?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 23, 2016)

We got somewhere between 12 and 16". Hard to say because the wind has blown it around so much. There are 4' snow drifts beside everyones house. 

Took my son out yesterday do so some redneck sledding.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

@Brink

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2016)

Brink said:


> What's that plastic spear thing on auger housing?



That's to clean out the chute if it gets clogged instead of using my hand.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2016)

Brink said:


> What's that plastic spear thing on auger housing?



It is for keepin the monkeys away from the equipment. I have one and no monkeys have gotten close to it..

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Brink (Jan 23, 2016)

I want one, then. Stoopid monkeys, stoopid shovel with half handle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm in northern Virginia, about 50 miles west of DC. 

Snow started about 1pm Friday.



 


Saturday morning at 8am.



 


Silly me, I put the firewood for the stove on the covered front porch next to the door. 



 


On the porch roof outside my office. Might have to climb out there and move some of that. 



 

No sign of slowing down. In fact, snowing harder. Think I'll go see if I need to dig out the generator.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 23, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> The snow has started here...I'm ready.
> 
> .View attachment 95542



I have one of those! A red garden tiller! But mine is green!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 23, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I'm in northern Virginia, about 50 miles west of DC.
> 
> Snow started about 1pm Friday.
> 
> ...


Tom how the heck are you and the missus gonna navigate that hill? holy smokes!! Hope you are cleared out by end of Feb so i can get up that hill


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 23, 2016)

Cliff, I can normally get down, the curves are a bit tricky. It's the gettin back up that's hard. I keep the pickup at the bottom of the hill just in case.

The current in-vogue saying on the news here is "hunker down". DC comes to a complete stop with an inch of snow. This has caused them to close down the Metro. First time in 40 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 23, 2016)

For awhile, Cliff, I thought I was in Michigan.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 23, 2016)

Since I'm snowed in, kinda, I'm cleaning out my email inbox. Thought this was funny:

*The French restaurant “Le Petit Chef (Little Chef)” came up with an original
way to entertain guest while waiting for their order by using an overhead
projector on the ceiling. The animation is on the table and your plate.*

*There is a small chef who appears on your plate, ...watch what he does!
Gotta’ Luv this new way of dining!! Bon Appetite’!!*


https://www.youtube.com/embed/yBJEP4lsRFY

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2016)

That was really cool Tom!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## myingling (Jan 23, 2016)

we got round 14 in at 7 this morning but still going strong with the snow is to stop round 4 pm here one good thing we don't have the winds ,,,had restack the wood pile get blower out LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 23, 2016)

Had to dig out the generator so it could breathe if it decided to kick on.



 


Was a fight getting to it. 



 




 

Tried using my snow blower.



 


It wasn't terribly effective.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2016)

That is funny!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 23, 2016)

It was a frozen 23 outside my camper this morning ... Thank God for a hot cup of coffee and 4 warm cuddle bugs

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 23, 2016)

jmurray said:


> View attachment 95582


They made a SnowTony! How awesome!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jan 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> View attachment 95594



Hey, we can get the same Blizzards that Texas gets up here. But the local DQ is only open during the warmer months 'round these parts.


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Hey, we can get the same Blizzards that Texas gets up here. But the local DQ is only open during the warmer months 'round these parts.



I didn't know DQ was outside of Texas, good to know! Tony


----------



## Sprung (Jan 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> I didn't know DQ was outside of Texas, good to know! Tony



Yeah, they're all over - and a mainstay in smaller towns and cities up in the states up this way. Up this way though not all of them are open year round. In more rural areas and in more touristy areas that have small populations in the off season you'll typically find them open from spring to fall. There's one about 2 miles north of our town of 400 people and that's all they're open. The next nearest one, about 25 miles away, is open year round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 23, 2016)

Tony said:


> I didn't know DQ was outside of Texas, good to know! Tony



It's not a real DQ in Minnasoder Tony. Kinda like a McDonalds in Japan serves raw fish instead of beef.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jmurray (Jan 23, 2016)

? DQ is a northern company? 
I thought yinz just had kool aid snow cones at the county fair


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll see the sun by 8:45

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

Brink said:


> I'll see the sun by 8:45
> 
> View attachment 95598



looks cold


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> looks cold



Not really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

35 here


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2016)

It's 18° here. We have about a foot n half of that white crap...but....the good thing is I can finally use my new snowblower!!!


----------



## brown down (Jan 24, 2016)

we got hammered to say the least! all said and done we have over 30 inches. I don't mind the snow but WTF you start running out of places to put it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2016)

brown down said:


> we got hammered to say the least! all said and done we have over 30 inches. I don't mind the snow but WTF you start running out of places to put it.


Send it to @Kevin -he likes it!!!
30 inches yikes that is a bunch. A few years ago we doubled our record for 24hr snow. It was 13" and we got 28 over night. I was the first to drive up our road. It felt like a boat- with a little speed even had a rooster tail. Fun snow blowing it- gave ya a sense of power moving that much with almost no effort.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2016)

After last winter's record snow accumulation, we felt like we deserved a break this year -- and at least this go around, we were spared. We got about an inch total -- and went to dinner with friends in Nashua, NH (about a half hour north from us) where there was nothing at all. The cut-off line was less than 5 miles away.

Sympathies for those who got dumped on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 24, 2016)

We had zero this morning with only 4" of snow. Not to bad considering what 80 million other people have to deal with today.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2016)

This was yesterday afternoon.......flash flood and tornado warning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2016)

We didn't get it that bad here. 18" at work and 4" at home 40 miles west. This is the drive home yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2016)

Front yard and back yard here....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 24, 2016)

Since my snow blower proved inadequate for the task...



 


It is all the more important to pick your neighbors very carefully. 







 

Sam has been rescueing us for 20 years. 

@woodintyuuu path is dang near clear, and it's not even Feb. Just need to let the sun do its work now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Jan 24, 2016)

Catching snowballs is cold, tiring work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Send it to @Kevin -he likes it!!!



Actually there was a time I was pretty heavy into snow . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justallan (Jan 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Actually there was a time I was pretty heavy into snow . . .



From the pics that I've seen your kind of heavy on dry ground too.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

justallan said:


> From the pics that I've seen your kind of heavy on dry ground too.



Hey easy fella I am sensitive when it comes to my figure . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 25, 2016)

My bad, I just couldn't help myself.
I'm sure if I got called on all the free shots I set myself up for anyone new around here would probably run in fear.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

justallan said:


> My bad, I just couldn't help myself.
> I'm sure if I got called on all the free shots I set myself up for anyone new around here would probably run in fear.



We cut ya some slack though - we take into consideration you are from eastern Mt..... just sayin.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (Jan 25, 2016)

And this is how a conversation makes a full circle back to being on topic, because there ain't no sane person would move from a climate that you can where flip-flops and shorts year around to a place where you check the weather by seeing how far you can pee and whether it's still a liquid when it hits the ground.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

Allan have you lived there all your life?


----------



## justallan (Jan 25, 2016)

Nope, I'm from up in the trees in Northern California, not to be mistaken for California.
I've been up here for 11-12 years now and love it.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 25, 2016)

justallan said:


> And this is how a conversation makes a full circle back to being on topic, because there ain't no sane person would move from a climate that you can where flip-flops and shorts year around to a place where you check the weather by seeing how far you can pee and whether it's still a liquid when it hits the ground.


Now that is a great description of e. mont this time of year. I am kidding though- I love Mont. family ties go back to mid 1800's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jan 25, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Now that is a great description of e. mont this time of year. I am kidding though- I love Mont. family ties go back to mid 1800's


Were you the first one from the family there?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2016)

El Guapo said:


> Were you the first one from the family there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

